# Whats the best car you've cleaned?



## 83461 (Nov 7, 2014)

Even though its Boxing Day i had a great day today cleaning a Bright orange Porsche. It was actually a replica GT3 anyone saw these?

Whats the best car you cleaned and was you nervous doing it?:detailer:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

My very own S1 😊


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

A Bentley continental gt, the owner was a guest at my wedding and wanted his car looking spot on for the event. I was more nervous about having his car in my garage overnight than cleaning it. This was the day before my wedding and i found it a great way to take my mind off it.


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

Cleaned my faff and my brothers vec vxr that's about it for good cars tbf I only do family car at the moment


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

This ere thing


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Mates Z4m


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Mercedes 600 Grosser and a Rolls Royce Silver Shadow


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Whist working in my last job as a bodyshop painter this year, the best cars I have worked on detailing wise are - Rolls Royce Phantom, Rolls Royce Ghost, Aston Martin Virage and Tessla Model 6. 

Sutty.


----------



## shaunmods (Dec 2, 2010)

2014 Rolls Royce Phantom without a doubt


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Got to be my beloved 9000 Aero! I probably need to get out more often. ...lol!


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

A 52 plate Vauxhall Zafira.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

The bosses CLS AMG. He told me to "take it for a spin first and enjoy it"...:lol:

I didn't, I was having more fun with the keyless start...


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Old Faithfull, my 09 plate Octavia diseasel. She is reliable if expensive to run(service every 10k and i do about 25k pa) and is currently serving as a test bed for a wax from one of the uk manufacturers. I have cleaned my better halfs 13 plate Kia Rio but it's not my cup of tea y'know.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

mates A7


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

With my present job I get to detail most modern cars , but I also do a few private jobs as well .
last xmas I was asked to do a 1949 ford pilot and a couple of days before this xmas i was asked to do a 1974 jaguar xj12l which proved to be somewhat of a challenge as it had been in open storage for the last 14 months


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

ED said:


> Even though its Boxing Day i had a great day today cleaning a Bright orange Porsche. It was actually a replica GT3 anyone saw these?
> 
> Whats the best car you cleaned and was you nervous doing it?:detailer:


Please dont tell me it was the one off Piston Heads, I looked into that one and its either Cat C or D registerd.

John


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Db7 !!!!!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I've done a few decent cars but my favourite to date, and most nervous/ precautions was a triumph Vitesse due to its age. Another one I worried about doing was an evo which had loads of modifications. If it had been standard I wouldn't have been too worried but I was worried the water might make something go bad...


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

My 2014 Range Rover.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Aston DB9 - Ferrari 599, Rolls Royce Ghost, Bentley Mulsanne.


----------



## 83461 (Nov 7, 2014)

Dougnorwich said:


> This ere thing


Talk about sweating lol. Bet it was a privelage


----------



## 83461 (Nov 7, 2014)

now your just rubbing it in lol. what you doing for work now?


----------



## 83461 (Nov 7, 2014)

Wow, i get to work on all the latest Jaguars tbf in my job so it has its perks. I think most peoples concern is not breaking through the lacquer lol


----------



## 83461 (Nov 7, 2014)

Lol not too sure. It does look nice in the flesh tbf if you know your cars you may be able to tell it not a GT3


----------



## Wicksy999 (Jun 5, 2013)

Brand new Ferarri F12 and Bentley Continental GTC also new. Awesome bit of machinery the F12, over 300k with options......


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

the best car I have ever done is my focus and my mums aveo.
think I have lead a sheltered life ha ha


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

My own ! Nothing beats detailing your own car


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

These 2, one is a mates, the other my brother in laws.


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

22 different Ford GTs


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Does this reply need any more words?




























I really look forward to my annual visits to this car. Presently, it's wearing ADS ADK
Obsidian Wax and the owner claims that I have Teflon coated that and his missus'
Merc Coupé, he's so impressed with the water behaviour...

With Season's Greetings,
Steve


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Is this thread open to the Pro's too?:buffer::wave:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Summit Detailing said:


> Is this thread open to the Pro's too?:buffer::wave:


Had to read that twice


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Aston martin and a Bentley and an old 60's Ferrari :thumb:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

My dad's 2012 audi s6, wish he never sold it, love the v8 noise


----------



## 83461 (Nov 7, 2014)

Summit Detailing said:


> Is this thread open to the Pro's too?:buffer::wave:


Of course. It's good to see what people have done 👍


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Mother in laws pug307. Love doing it as it gets in such a state inside with taxi-ing grandkids around and outside with all the country lanes and hedgerows she scrapes it through!!


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

A selection of some of the ones ive worked on, ill never be able to afford them, but i guess detailing them is the next best thing


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Show off


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

And not a fork sprung dur technic in sight


----------



## 83461 (Nov 7, 2014)

waqasr said:


> A selection of some of the ones ive worked on, ill never be able to afford them, but i guess detailing them is the next best thing


Wow thats amazing, i can't wait for the day i get to work on some beautys like this. Keep your head positive you never know, i think detailers deserve to own cars like these.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Summit Detailing said:


> Is this thread open to the Pro's too?:buffer::wave:


I bet I know which photo is coming here ...

Ginger owner by any chance? :lol::thumb:


----------

